# Egg sharing at 25



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,

I was diagnosed with hydro last year and had to have my tubes clipped i am now waiting to have my first ivf treatment in Feb. I have decided to egg share as i am only 25 and feel i could help some people. I don't think i would want to know if the sharer had a bfp out of it. Is anyone my age egg sharing?x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi! 

Im 25 and also sharing. I had my first tx in october last year (ooh, last year?!) which was abandoned due to poor response but Im hoping to start again in March. 

What clinic are having your tx at?

Welcome to the mad house by the way!!

Kate
xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi GC

Welcome to the board!!!

I am 27 and I too had hydro and had both tubes removed June 06. I did my 1st ivf egg share in November @ Lister in London and am about to start my 2nd tx this month.

Like you, I have decided i dont want to know if my recipient has had a Bfp. In 18 years i am happy to be contacted but dont want to have to think about it for the next 18 yrs!!!
Any questions, feel free to ask. The girls here are soooo helpful!!

Alexia x


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

GC hun, ive chatted to you on the cycle buddies boards   i was 20 when we first started ttc, 24 when i was told that im infertile and now im 26 (and starting to feel old  )

i decided that if i get a bfp then i will find out about the recipient, if i get a bfn then i'd rather not know
although maybe in a few years time i might change my mind.

chat to you soon hun, love maz xxx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

kateag said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm 25 and also sharing. I had my first tx in october last year (ooh, last year?!) which was abandoned due to poor response but I'm hoping to start again in March.
> 
> ...


Birmingham Priory - I'm starting mine Feb, Why are you having ivf if you don't mind me asking? xx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

alexia said:


> Hi GC
> 
> Welcome to the board!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Alexia,

Do you know what caused your hydro?
I hope everything goes great for you.xx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

maz1980 said:


> GC hun, ive chatted to you on the cycle buddies boards  i was 20 when we first started ttc, 24 when i was told that im infertile and now im 26 (and starting to feel old )
> 
> i decided that if i get a bfp then i will find out about the recipient, if i get a bfn then i'd rather not know
> although maybe in a few years time i might change my mind.
> ...


Hi Maz,

I don't know whether id want to know even if i had a bfp..xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

hiya
unfortunatley i had a chlamydia infection over 6 years ago which un known to be did some damage. Its all very sad
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im having IVF as my husbands sperm has suddenly gone down hill in the last 2 years. We had a m/c in 2004, so we know something works but the medical prof cant really help apart from saying ICSI. 

xxx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

alexia said:


> hiya
> unfortunatley i had a chlamydia infection over 6 years ago which un known to be did some damage. Its all very sad
> xx


It is very sad, if there was only signs! Where are you having your ivf treatment?xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,
Although I'm 29 now, I was 25 when I first started egg sharing.  Luckily that attempt resulted in my ds...  I think the decision whether to find out if it has worked for recipient is a very personal one.  My last attempt failed and I haven't yet found out about my recipient.  I do want to know, but just don't think I'm ready to know just yet... I'm hoping Ill get a BFP soon and then I think I'll be happier about finding out.
I also had a hydro which has been removed now with tube, mine was caused by troubles with my appensix when i was young which apparently is quite common... still, it's better out than in.

Best of luck,

Helen xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Welcome to the board!  I'm 27 now.  We've had 2 ICSI/ES attempts (both BFN) and are starting out 3rd attempt this month.  The clinic I'm at will allow egg sharing up until the age of 35 so hopefully I've got time yet if this doesnt work!  best of luck.

Txx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya, im 27 and feel like i have been doing egg share forever, i too have hydro's in both tubes and have had them clipped unfortunatly i still haven't had any luck with my cycles. im looking into having the tubes removed completely as even though the fluid can't escape there is such a big build up of it. Ive had it drained twice but it just comes back with avengance. mine was also caused by the infection chlamydia and i am recieving treatment with the london's womens clinic cardiff and then on to cromwell swansea or london for ec and et. because i have donated so many times i think im only allowed one more cycle and that petrifies me. just wanted to wish everyone having treatment a huge good luck love jo xxx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Iam 25yrs old & my husband & I are going for egg share this year. I had Gastroschisis when I was a baby. I had adhesions blocking my tubes. Im just waitng for my first appointment with the nurse.


----------

